# Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren



## Fisher (7. Februar 2006)

hi leute.

hab vor ein paar Tagen mal die Suche-Funktion benutzt und festgestellt, dass des öfteren nach ner Anleitung zum Filetieren gesucht wird, aber es keiner so richtig erklärt hat (mit Bildern für Anfänger usw.)

desshalb hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und hier etwas zusammengetragen.

um mir jetzt hier unnötige Arbeit zu ersparen, setz ich jetzt ganz frech mal den Link auf ne Interne Seite rein. 
(Hoffe das ist ok für euch. andernfalls bitte ich einen Mod um die Löschung dieses Beitrages, was ich dann aber schade fände)

so das mal vorab...

und jetzt dürft ihr lesen, oder auch nicht *g*

Klick hier 

ich hoffe, damit ich hier einigen Anglern, insbesondere den Neulingen in diesem "harten Geschäft" etwas geholfen habe.

gruß fisher:m


----------



## Timmy (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

Warum setzt Du´s nicht bebildert ins AB?

Wirkt ein wenig, als wären es "Abwerbungsversuche":m 

Ansonsten, nett gemacht!!!!!#h


----------



## Drohne (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

Servus Fisher!

Nicht schlecht und wieder etwas gscheites erfahren#6, Danke sehr! 

Drohne


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

Zitat von Timmy:[Warum setzt Du´s nicht bebildert ins AB?
Wirkt ein wenig, als wären es "Abwerbungsversuche]

Vieleicht weil es doch schon etwas aufwändig ist so etwas zu erstellen.
Und warum soll man sich die Arbeit doppelt machen.:m 

Wer hier im AB ist wird sich mit Sicherheit jeder schon vorher im Netz umgeschaut haben ob es brauchbare Angel Foren gibt und dieses hier für das beste befunden haben (so geht es nir zumindest).
Also ist die Gefahr -glaube ich-nicht allzu gross das dadurch jemand abgeworben wird.

Ich finde die Anleitung auf jeden Fall Klasse.#6 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## fette beute (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Warum setzt Du´s nicht bebildert ins AB?
> 
> Wirkt ein wenig, als wären es "Abwerbungsversuche":m
> 
> Ansonsten, nett gemacht!!!!!#h


h
genau so seh ich das auch #6nur is das kein abwerbungsversuch sondern ein 
werbungsversuch |uhoh: vergiß es,nicht du ,sondern er #6 #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

Ach so, Fisher ist da Admin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ja dann kann das das natürlich doch ein Werbungsversuch sein.#d 
Aber trozdem gute Anleitung.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

legger ....
son Teller Barschfilet könnt ich ja auch mal wieder gut vertragen ... :l


----------



## Fisher (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

hi leute.

erstmal danke für die komplimente.

ich hab mir fast schon gedacht, dass es mir so ausgelegt wird.
aber es ist wirklich nicht meine absicht.

wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr zeit habe, kann ich das auch noch ändern.
aber im moment Rückt die Zwischenprüfung, der Führersschein und und und alles näher. Daher ist meine zeit etwas begrenzt.

also wenn ihr wirklich bedenken habt, dass user abgeworben werden, dann
löscht dieses Thema doch wieder.

Oder wenn ein Mod zu viel Zeit hat, kann er es auch gerne für mich erledigen.
(Bilder dürfen übernommen werden)

gruß fisher, der jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen will.:v


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bebilderte Anleitung zum Filetieren*

Schöne Anleitung und Bilder :l


----------

